# My new pedals are eating my shins! help



## JellyLegs (May 15, 2011)

so i replaced my old pedals with some new Diamondback Sounds.

I love the style, the grip and the wider platform. however the little studs that make the pedals so gripy also tend to leave cuts all over my shins.:cryin:

i dont really do anything hardcore on my bike so armor would really be overkill. are there any other products out there for this type of thing?


----------



## xludexgenx5 (May 10, 2011)

I haven't seen much else, some people wear long socks, it might help. I just wear the fox knee/shin guard combo, I dont do anything hardcore but at the end of the ride my legs aren't tore up. Especially since I cannot afford to have any injuries since i work 6 days a week.


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

learn to pedal with out slipping? Either that or get some 661 veggie shin guards.


----------



## JellyLegs (May 15, 2011)

ronabrandt said:


> learn to pedal with out slipping? Either that or get some 661 veggie shin guards.


haha. i'm not slipping at all! i think im gettting the cuts whenever i straddle my bike or when im figthing to get it out the door. i try to be aware of the pedals but somehow it still happens.

ill look into your 661 suggestion. why are they called "veggie"? are they made out of hemp or something like that?


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

JellyLegs said:


> haha. i'm not slipping at all! i think im gettting the cuts whenever i straddle my bike or when im figthing to get it out the door. i try to be aware of the pedals but somehow it still happens.
> 
> ill look into your 661 suggestion. why are they called "veggie"? are they made out of hemp or something like that?


Veggie wrap would help you get cuts from thick brushes and grass not pedal pins. Try cheap soccer shin guard, it's cheap and it helps.


----------



## Davik (Jun 23, 2011)

just be extra careful!


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

mimi1885 said:


> Veggie wrap would help you get cuts from thick brushes and grass not pedal pins. Try cheap soccer shin guard, it's cheap and it helps.


Do you have Veggie Shins? They are great for this type of thing. I use them for all types of riding.

OP they are shin guards that have extra little padding instead of plastic, they breath better as well.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

I have the first gen Veggie wrap, they are neoprene not exactly good with impact or digging pins now I wear hard shell. Unless they newer one are made with extra padding it's the same. That's why I recommended the soccer guard it's cheap small and get the job done. 

I'm all for the hard shell or 661 evo but it seems like op's problem is not from riding.


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

The new ones have some extra padding on the shin bone area.

I agree though, the fact that its not happening riding kinda makes me want to say something else 

Clymb has cheap right know BTW.


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

I was thinking about the veggies but went with some soccer shin guards cheaper, very airy.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

As long as you have shoes that the spikes can grip into it's all about technique. You will learn quickly how to avoid getting hit in the shins because it hurts like heck.


----------



## TyranT (Mar 30, 2011)

find some stainless steel round headed phillips head screws that fit and use them instead of the studs, worked for a friend who had the same problem


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

ronabrandt said:


> learn to pedal with out slipping? Either that or get some 661 veggie shin guards.


nice useless post,

Maybe I should have added that the 661 veggie part was a good offer, just struck me rather sarcastic of the person to say "learn to pedal", I see good riders loose footing often.


----------



## Drahthaar_dude (Mar 12, 2008)

Go with clip-ins. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

Happy with my Lizard Skin shin guards (I've removed the plastic insert so they're just neoprene like the Veggies). Wearing comfort with them is MUCH better than I expected. Either way, I got tired of punching holes in my shins with my pedals.

Fantasy Island: What I'd really like though is a very lightweight hard shell shin guard designed solely for the purpose of protecting the very front edge of my shins from the pedals. I don't even care about cuts to the meaty parts, just want to protect the tibia (and underlying blood vessels). This guard would be held on by a thin upper and lower band/strap (just above ankle and just below the knee) attaching it to the lower leg. If anyone knows of such a product, feel free to tell me about it.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

why wouldn't your pedals want to eat your shins??
you are JellyLegs


----------



## girgl (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi there
got some 661 neoprene shin guards, similar to the veggie ones but they have an additional hard plastic between the front two layers of neoprene. The plastic is appr. 4x 2 "
They are just perfect, breathable, not too hot. and these stopped my V8s from eating my shins.

cheers


----------



## F3RGIE (Jul 22, 2011)

just get knee/shin guards


----------



## radaroven (Apr 26, 2009)

Try soccer shin guards, find some with plenty of ventilation holes and thin padding.

Worked well for me for a couple of years. I've now reached an accommodation with my sharp spiky flats and don't wear the guards often, but they've saved a fair amount of flesh being sacrificed to the pedal gods in their time and are still called out when lots of slippage looks likely.


----------



## AaronJobe (Sep 20, 2009)

get some good shoes that stick to your pins.. like 5.10's


----------



## pleepleus (Apr 19, 2011)

Make the switch to Clipless. You will never have to worry about hitting your shins again.


----------



## crottsfactor (Jul 4, 2011)

Look on Ebay for "wood pedals". find the Phil Wood pedals. maybe you will like


----------



## weekendthrasher (Jul 26, 2011)

*Pics show alot of platform pedals -- what about clipons?*

Have posted on another thread to no avail, so hoping this could elicit more feedback. I've been noticing alot more pics of bikes with platform pedals instead of clip-ins. I'm currently riding platforms on my 2011 stumpy fsr, and was under the impression the best upgrade in pedals is to clip-ins. My questions are: (1) pros versus cons on clip-ins versus platform pedals? (2) recommended specific clip-ins? (3) recommended specific platform pedals?

Thanks.


----------



## kjsayers (Jun 5, 2008)

What kind of shoes are u wearing? I found that shoes other then flat bottom shoes (5.10 or skate shoes) tend to slip off the pedals easier.


----------



## Whumpus (Aug 2, 2011)

ronabrandt said:


> learn to pedal with out slipping? Either that or get some 661 veggie shin guards.


Ditto, maybe upgrade shoes so they don't slip? I haven't had to get shin guards yet but I am a pretty aggressive rider. My scrapes are when I am just standing there. Your problem?


----------

